# Little Icon in the address bar



## computerguy1990 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey guys I cant remember how you change the icon in the address bar for your website, can someone point me in the right direction, Ive done it before but for the life of my cant remember how I did it.

Thanks.


----------



## ccube (Jun 15, 2010)

Do you mean the favicon? Here is the W3C page on adding icons to your site.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

ccube said:


> Do you mean the favicon? Here is the W3C page on adding icons to your site.


Good link. I would like to add something more.

As CCube said, you are asking about the favicon, which stands for " *favorites icon". *The standard size of favicon is 16px*16px. Creating favicons manually can be bit hard because of it's small size, so use the following link to create a favicon within few seconds.
http://tools.dynamicdrive.com/favicon/


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Don't forget you want to add the code to the head section of your html


```
<link rel="shortcut icon" type="image/x-icon" href="http://xxxxxxxx.xxx/xxxxxxx/favicon.ico">
```


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Of course, never forget that code. Anyway, make sure to add that as the first code after the tag. Other wise if you have other stuffs in , it will confuse the browse


----------

